# Fletcher Pond - MI



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I know there's some folks on here that go up to Fletcher's. A buddy and I are talking of going up again this year. What's a prime time of the year for pike on Fletcher's? We have done Labor Day weekend up there a few times and the pike have been pretty hit or miss - mostly miss. We were hoping there might be a better time of the year to get after them between now and winter. Any advice is much appreciated.

Another option would be info on some pikey water within 8 hrs. drive towing a boat.

Thanks!!!!

-Jeff


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

we usually go up the first or second weekend of june and do ok on the pike and pretty good on the bass. We used to go mem. weekend and the pike hit alot better then but due to kids in school and graduations they moved the date. I will try to post a couple of pics.


















This time of year the weeds are so thick it is hard to fish. Not sure when the pike are active the most but if ya go I hope ya have a great time.

Bill


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

The Pike has always been best for me in the early spring. I grew up in Michigan and fished fletcher since the 60's and it's at its best for pike in the spring. (unless you ice fish) Bill is 100% on the money about the weeds in the summer and early fall. If you have the time on the way up stop at Lake St Helen. It is full of pike but there are alot of hammer handles there. Bill if you have an extra day you may want to try Peach Lake (east of West Branch) I haven't fished it for many years but it was full of hog Bass.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.

We always have a good time  - fishing is hit or miss but sitting around the fire in the evening is always hit!!!

-JEff


----------

